# Exeter Expo details.



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I would relaly like to go to a herp show, and the exeter expo seems like the perfect thing as it is not too far from us. So could I have the details of where, when, how,what(in deatail)please! I suppose i could meet a few members there!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/gene...ptile-exotics-show.html?highlight=exeter+expo


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the sound of this show even if it is thousands and thousands of miles away. Is that gargantuan anaconda gonna be there still?


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

*EXETER REPTILE EXPO 2007 INFO*
*







*​
*The next show is set to be held in Devon on the 18th August 2007.​​​*

*The venue is as follows: *​ 
*The Matford Centre
Matford Park Road, Exeter, Devon
EX2 8FD*​*

Jason Edworthy (general enquiries):​ 
[email protected]​ 
01392 664421​ 
07725 474061​ 
Nick Opie (web enquiries):​ 
[email protected]​ 
07872 440131 ​*​*



edit: wow thats big sorry, my website is playing up and thats how it turned out. lmao*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Tops said:


> I like the sound of this show even if it is thousands and thousands of miles away. Is that gargantuan anaconda gonna be there still?


if jason gets his butt in gear and arranges the collection it should be...........


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

How will we know if people are from the forum?


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Yeh, there was a nother topic on that. It was suggest that we all wear RFUK t-shirts. lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I will wear my IM A RFUKER T-shirt


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Tops said:


> I will wear my IM A RFUKER T-shirt


:lol2: :lol2: 

If i wear a t-shirt to say who i am, it'll have Jinx on it, not RFUK. lol


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll make a rfuk badge for myself!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Miranda said:


> I'll make a rfuk badge for myself!


Ooh! thats a much better idea!!! lol
I have a badge maker, but it only makes small badges. Maybe i'll have a couple on my bag and on me saying RFUK and Jinx!

edit: OR i could have 4 saying each letter...R-F-U-K. (but only on my shoulder bag.lol)
nice one Miranda!!
:no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i'll be the one running everywhere and gabbing 24 to the dozen, with a white skunk under one arm!

if you see me, just say hello, and remind me your name!!!! i don't bite.. well.. not much...

N


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Or ill make a campaign style sign with rfuk on it lol! I think a badge is the best idea though. Or a tshirt if you can get one.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

I'l be the skinny one with a blue (maybe) ERE 2007 tshirt walking around looking like I have no idea whats going on :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nerys said:


> i'll be the one running everywhere and gabbing 24 to the dozen, with a white skunk under one arm!
> 
> if you see me, just say hello, and remind me your name!!!! i don't bite.. well.. not much...
> 
> N


Could be a problem there Nerys, they may get me or Lou confused with you, we're taking MaryJane and Stompy along too :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

If i'm there I will be the slightly nervous eyed one surrounded by big snakes trying to buy a small one and debating internally on colours... bah


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, true fixx..

ok.. 

girl - dark hair + skunk = lou
girl - blonde + skunk = me
bloke - though also long flowing locks.. + skunk = ray 

 easy!

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I'll be the one stuffin loads of reptiles under my shirt while no ones looking (or while everyones in awe at the skunkies!)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Jinx said:


> I'll be the one stuffin loads of reptiles under my shirt while no ones looking (or while everyones in awe at the skunkies!)


Wear a big shirt, ill bring a sombrero and ill join you. i could probably get loads in the rim.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Tops said:


> Wear a big shirt, ill bring a sombrero and ill join you. i could probably get loads in the rim.


 
Yes! big shirt good idea...i also got a big shoulder bag and a beany hat!
Maybe we could fit all the reps in the show in them between us, and then divide the loot later!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Jinx said:


> Yes! big shirt good idea...i also got a big shoulder bag and a beany hat!
> Maybe we could fit all the reps in the show in them between us, and then divide the loot later!


Like pirates we shall plunder the treasure trove and escape leaving them all adrift! :crazy:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Tops said:


> Like pirates we shall plunder the treasure trove and escape leaving them all adrift! :crazy:


 
ARRRR!


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Jinx said:


> Yes! big shirt good idea...i also got a big shoulder bag and a beany hat!
> Maybe we could fit all the reps in the show in them between us, and then divide the loot later!


I did find out that someone was planning on pinching stuff from tables at the show NOT a good idea if someone saw you/them doing it i would think you would get a right battering from most people there before the police were called :whip: :whip: The person planning on pinching stuff isn't coming to the show now btw :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> I did find out that someone was planning on pinching stuff from tables at the show NOT a good idea if someone saw you/them doing it i would think you would get a right battering from most people there before the police were called :whip: :whip: The person planning on pinching stuff isn't coming to the show now btw :lol2:


 
o.0....well...i was kinda joking. :lol2: :lol2: 

Wow, how on earth did you find out someone really was planning to pinch stuff???
Weldone!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

understatment jason. they would get a furking pasting AND then be fed to that 'conda of yours..

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Nerys said:


> understatment jason. they would get a furking pasting AND then be fed to that 'conda of yours..
> 
> N


Very true! I was going to mention feedin thiefs to the conda. lol
I aint got time to steal anyway... i'll be escorting my gran around. LMAO

The only things i'll be lookin to buy are viper gekx and helmeted, but i really dont think any will be availble. Theres a long waiting list and im not on it.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Looks like our little joke did'nt go down too well Tops. :lol2: 

Mind you, i watched this pigeon thing the other day, and someone set off the fire alarm (im sure some people will know what program im on about).
They all left and when they went back in one of the pigeons had been stolen.

So if the fire alarm goes off, we're all have to stay inside armed with large snakes and big sticks. lol
(or burn alive, lmao)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm far too scared of snakes biting me to be much use as a reptile thief. Thats why i want a baby one


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Tops said:


> I'm far too scared of snakes biting me to be much use as a reptile thief. Thats why i want a baby one


 
lol. aww.
tbh i'd be too scared too! and too concerned about them. Ive never stolen anything or even thought about it.
Im one of those soppy people that goes back to the shops if they've given me too much change. LMAO
:roll:


----------



## dean1978 (May 5, 2007)

issent it possible to do a picture post on here so evey 1 will know what what other people look like .just a thought and get some badges made up for the day .


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Ill have vipers for sale but just sold my last helmeted! 
But your banned frm my table for the 'planning to steal' thing!
lol


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

ukgeckos said:


> Ill have vipers for sale but just sold my last helmeted!
> But your banned frm my table for the 'planning to steal' thing!
> lol


 
lol, ok thats kool. Guess i wont be spending any money there then. 
lol
Think my gran will keep me in check. :lol2:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Good idea feed them to the conda :lol2: 
I know you were only joking btw but these things do happen sometimes thats why I got Seth as head of security again god help anyone he catch's pinching stuff


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ukgeckos said:


> Ill have vipers for sale but just sold my last helmeted!
> But your banned frm my table for the 'planning to steal' thing!
> lol


You won't recognise me anyway. I will wear a balaclava under my sombrero. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Good idea feed them to the conda :lol2:
> I know you were only joking btw but these things do happen sometimes thats why I got Seth as head of security again god help anyone he catch's pinching stuff


I'm surprised it happens tbh. You would think that as a community people wouldn't steal from each other.  besides I dont see how you could stick an animal under your jumper and walk away without it being obvious


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I know it happens. 
And Tops, i dont think someone would really stick an animal under their jumper if they were planing to steal one.

o.0.....then again i think im very wrong. lol I suspect loads of people would do just that.:roll:
Just have to place a gaurd at every fire alarm. lol

Weldone for getting a great head of security Jason! We need someone that'll scare people out of stealing.lol :no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there were 800 people there last year...

the tables are 6ft long, and sometimes mine was 4 deep in people all the way along the front..

it would be very very easy to pinch something

and our "community"

well the pratt jason refers to is a forum user on this forum, has posted several times today (though a pile of poo it is tbh..) infact, Jinx, you even replied to him at some point..

so much for our "community"

!

N


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I just cant see how you can steal an animal. I suppose there will be people walking around with animals and stuff. God i'm gonna get bitten arent I........
Oh well might as well get it over with so i can get on with life


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, did you pm Dave yet? i;m sure he can help!

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Nerys said:


> there were 800 people there last year...
> 
> the tables are 6ft long, and sometimes mine was 4 deep in people all the way along the front..
> 
> ...


 
Yeh, i reply to alot of people. lol
I wonder who it was then. I guess it's all got to be hush hush, but i sure would like to know how he got found out and who it is so i dont tlk to them no more.
Just goes to show you cant trust anyone!! 
I do know some people on here who i do trust 100%! and im glad to know them!
and yeh...


> so much for our "community"


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I don't know who you are talking about. I know noone on this forum and am a relative noob to reptiles hence all my questions and my quest for knowledge. I would probably be trying to stuff a cobra down my top :bash: 
Its a bit sad that there are untrustworthy people on here. This isn't the only post mentioning untrustworthy people. Its a bit concerning as I've already been sending money to members and stuff.

N - What is Dave gonna do for me?


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Anyway we should not be thinking about people piching stuff and hope it all goes as well as it did last year. I didnt hear of anyone having anything pinched last year so lets hope it don't happen


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

show you some snakes and things?

did you not see the post i made earlier?

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Tops said:


> Well I don't know who you are talking about. I know noone on this forum and am a relative noob to reptiles hence all my questions and my quest for knowledge. I would probably be trying to stuff a cobra down my top :bash:
> Its a bit sad that there are untrustworthy people on here. This isn't the only post mentioning untrustworthy people. Its a bit concerning as I've already been sending money to members and stuff.
> 
> N - What is Dave gonna do for me?


 
Im afraid thats just the way the world is, it does'nt matter where you go you wont avoid the scum. If your not on this forum it would'nt make a difference, their on all the forums.  (i joined another forum and someone who got booted from here is on it, so i dont go there no more.lol)
Just be a bit careful with who you deal with, try to get feedback from others and dont send crazy money anywhere without an address and time of pick up and so on and so on. Even then we can still get conned. Does'nt matter if your a beginner or an experienced reptile keeper, we all gotta be careful.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> Anyway we should not be thinking about people piching stuff and hope it all goes as well as it did last year. I didnt hear of anyone having anything pinched last year so lets hope it don't happen


 
Here here!!
Im soooooooooooo looking forward to it and to meeting everyone.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Nerys said:


> show you some snakes and things?
> 
> did you not see the post i made earlier?
> 
> N


I saw the post but I wasn't sure of what you meant. I thought you meant he was selling Cornsnakes. 
Which thread was the post in? :roll:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

errr... pass... lol

it was if you wanted to meet some snakes

pm dave, he posts as luton reptile rescue, and tell him i sent ya, as you are his neck of the woods and new into it.. and want to see some common captive pet snakes. (if you do that is)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/luton-reptile-rescue.html

N


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks and sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

Tops said:


> You won't recognise me anyway. I will wear a balaclava under my sombrero. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


erm...surely walking around a show wearing a balaclava and a sombrero might make you a little easier to identify? :razz: 

I'm also interested to find out who said person was and how they got caught...

Sounds like it's going to be a very worthwhile show!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Nerys, please clear some space in your inbox!! i need to pm you!


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

www.exreptile.com said:


> erm...surely walking around a show wearing a balaclava and a sombrero might make you a little easier to identify? :razz:
> 
> I'm also interested to find out who said person was and how they got caught...
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be a very worthwhile show!


Unless everyone is wearing balaclava's and sombrero's :hmm: 
Said person got found out cos said person couldn't keep there mouth shut


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry kind of changing the subject. do you have a list of people currently set to be going. (table wise) just interested to see.
i know we're there with a snazzy table!!


----------

